# Thank You Mrs Bear (45 years)



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

*Thank You Mrs Bear* (45 years)

I want to thank Mrs Bear for 45 Great years, as of today (December 27, 2013).

It was fast and furious, after first sight !!
Met her in October (weekend pass), married on Dec 27 (on leave), and I landed in Vietnam 6 weeks later. She wrote me 16 more letters than the number of days I was there. One time I came in from the field after 2 weeks at a fire base, and there was 20 letters waiting for me.

Don't know what I would have done without her. The woman is a Saint for putting up with me!!

Last year I spent 28 straight days in the hospital, and she was in the room with me for 8 hours of each of those days.

Here's the last descent picture of us at Our Son's Wedding:


No we aren't mad---The “June” sun in our eyes was brutal that day.


Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats and hope many more years are to follow.

Great picture by the way.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2013)

Bear, morning.....  You are blessed....  You are doing something right....   keep it up, and have many more anniversaries......   Dave


----------



## link (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you both on a wonderful achievement! 45 years together is awesome, I hope you have many more ahead of you.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 27, 2013)

Now this is the most beautiful and fabulous kind of post to ever see! Congratulations indeed Dear Bears!

That is a beautiful picture of you all - great looking family indeed - and how tremendous!

Care to share your answer to the age old question of, "What's your secret to a great marriage, or to 45 years?" While that answer is different to each couple, it is always enlightening to hear!

In any event, happy anniversary indeed! And here's to a very happy 2014!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations! 45 years is quite a milestone.


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations mr and mrs bear ! This is nice to hear. Hope you enjoy many more. :yahoo:


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats and wishing ya'll many more.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Hansome family for sure


----------



## chef willie (Dec 27, 2013)

Yep, 45 years is a huge deal. Congratulations to both you and Mrs. Bear. I'm sure you are both looking forward to a happy and healthy 2014 after your ordeal......Willie


----------



## wade (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats Bear


----------



## seenred (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations, Bear...and Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs. Bear!  May there be many more to come!

Red


----------



## radioguy (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats Bear!   Great you shared this...says something about you and your marriage.  Give that Lady a big hug today and everyday!

RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Now this is the most beautiful and fabulous kind of post to ever see! Congratulations indeed Dear Bears!
> 
> That is a beautiful picture of you all - great looking family indeed - and how tremendous!
> 
> ...


Hard to say----I guess you have to pick a Great Mate. She cooks, cleans, raised our Son Great, not afraid to work, and never had a headache at the wrong time in 45 years.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny thing is, when we met, she was a blind date, but she was the other guy's date:

When I went in the Army, I sold my car, because I figured I didn't need it for 3 years, and maybe never.

Then when I came home on weekend pass, I needed to drive the girl's car to go out. So My Buddy agreed to drive his car, if I got him a date. So the girl I was dating (Mary) said she'd get her friend to go with Gary. Gary & I arrived at Mary's house a few minutes early, and Linda wasn't there yet, so we waited. Then she knocked on the door & came in. As soon as I saw her, I said to myself, "Changes have to happen here, and they have to happen fast!!! So after the introductions, we headed out toward the Gary's car. The wheels in my head caused me to say, "Hey wait a minute Gary, Linda's too tall for you". (Linda was 5' 9", Gary 5' 7", Mary 5' 5", and Bear 6' 3"). So Linda seeing what I was up to, replied, "Well I do like tall men". Then Mary (tired of doing only one thing when we went out) responded, "Well why don't we switch dates?" Gary, already down 3 to 1, and only wanted a date---any date, replied, "Yeah, alright". So Linda got in the back with me, and Mary in the front with Gary, and we went to the "Monkeyville" (Montgomeryville) Drive-inn Movie.

And that was the beginning!

Bear

*And Thank You All for the warm thoughts, words, and wishes!!!*


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! Congrats and I wish you both many more years of hibernating together...

Great story of how you two met, love it!


----------



## disco (Dec 27, 2013)

Lovely wife. Lovely family. Lovely story about your courtship. Congratulations, Bear.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 27, 2013)

Well that is a fabulous answer Sir Bear!!!

Thank you for sharing such!

I love the description and story! There are no mere "accidents" in life, or so I believe, and so you were indeed meant to go on that date and switch things around and, well, beautiful stuff!!!

That is terrific! Celebrate well! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats John! I hit 25 this past June. You have a beautiful Wife and Family...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank You Marty, Disco, Leah, and Jimmy!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Bear

45 years is a Hell of an achievment  Seriously.  CONGRATULATIONS  My folks hit 65 years, my grandparents made it to 80 years.  My first marriage made it to 2 years  LOL.

Then almost exacltly 30 years Later, I met Linda. And the rest is history.  As a side note.  Linda and I got tied up at wine and cheese party thrown by one of my best friends.--actually a whole lot more wine than cheese.  Called her the next day,once I coud actually get my fingers to work, as thats what everybody says you should do--beyond me?  We got together.  She moved in.  Figured this was going to be a forever thing, so put her on the house title as half owner.  Six months later we got married.  So now she owns half the house.  We were pretty broke at the time so decided to take out a second mortgage.  Our broker told us that my credit rating sucked and that if I removed my name from the title, we would get a much interest rate.  So I did,  So basically, I went from owning a house, to sharing a house, to being a guest in the house--all in 6 months.  Its that hurricane syndrom. Lot of sucking and blowing, and then your house is gone,  Good thing Linda still loves me LOL

Gary

s


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your wonderful lady, hope there are many more days of joy in the future for you both.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL----Gary, you better be good to her!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats man, that's a fine looking family. I believe that with all your luck you must have a pocket angel looking out for you.

BTW You clean up good old man.

Now lets se 45 more.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats John! Here's to many more years to come!


----------



## ibbones (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome!  Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations, 45 years is a milestone for sure. The sapphire anniversary.  I hope to get there too.  And a side note

*Price of Gasoline when you were married:* $.30 / gallon

Stan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2013)

that's Awesome John. Congrats To You Guys


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2013)

June sun???  must be nice.  for us its generally june rain

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Foam

Everybody has an angel--To talk to them they simply have to listen with their heart.  Love angels

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Stan

Great idea.  Pretty sure I'll never see that anniversery.  LOL  Just gonna love my Linda til the day God says "Gary--come!!"  Life, although full of strife and troubles, IS worth it

Gary


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy anniversary to you both. Your wife must be a real saint.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Happy anniversary to you both. Your wife must be a real saint.


Thanks Dan!!

And yes, she is!!

Bear

And A Big Thank You to:

Foamy

Case

Bones

Stan

Brian

Gary

You guys are all Great !!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2013)

45 years with the same woman.....?

You're a Better man Than Me!

Congrats John!

Todd


----------



## rdknb (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and your Wife


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> Congrats to you and your Wife


Thank You !!

Bear


TJohnson said:


> 45 years with the same woman.....?
> 
> You're a Better man Than Me!
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd !!

You'll get there too!!

John


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats to you both.  When you find the love of your life you know.  Had a bad marriage for 21 years ( divorce ) and had to travel half way round the world, but finally found her.  Long search.  Hold on to each other with both arms and together you can make it through anything.  May the following years be the best you have had.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Congrats to you both.  When you find the love of your life you know.  Had a bad marriage for 21 years ( divorce ) and had to travel half way round the world, but finally found her.  Long search.  Hold on to each other with both arms and together you can make it through anything.  May the following years be the best you have had.
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny!!!

Bear


----------



## rlk438 (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations.  My wife and I met through a friend November 18. New in December we were going to marry. I proposed just after midnight January first. Because of work had to wate until after April so got married May 18, 2001. 22 years. How time flies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2013)

rlk438 said:


> Congratulations. My wife and I met through a friend November 18. New in December we were going to marry. I proposed just after midnight January first. Because of work had to wate until after April so got married May 18, 2001. 22 years. How time flies.


That's Great !!

12 years is a good start !!  Congrats!!

Bear


----------



## rlk438 (Dec 29, 2013)

Opps 1991 not 2001. I had the 22 right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2013)

rlk438 said:


> Opps 1991 not 2001. I had the 22 right.


That calls for "Double Congrats!!"

And have a Great New Year!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> *Thank You Mrs Bear* (45 years)
> 
> I want to thank Mrs Bear for 45 Great years, as of today (December 27, 2013).
> 
> ...


Many, many congrats to you and the missus Bear! It is always amazing when you look back and realize how much a great spouse puts up with and sticks by your side... lol. My wife and I are at 17 years and I couldn't imagine life without her.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Bear

You've got a hell of a woman there. A lot like mine.  She puts up with more Sh** than I would  LOL

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Many, many congrats to you and the missus Bear! It is always amazing when you look back and realize how much a great spouse puts up with and sticks by your side... lol. My wife and I are at 17 years and I couldn't imagine life without her.


Thank You, Johnny!!!

And Congrats to you on your 17 years!!

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> You've got a hell of a woman there. A lot like mine.  She puts up with more Sh** than I would  LOL
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gay!!  She's a keeper!  But after 45 years, she better be!!!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats Bear....45 years is quite a accomplishment.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Pushing 30 years here also and wouldn't change a thing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Len


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2013)

gotarace said:


> Congrats Bear....45 years is quite a accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Len!!!

30 years aint too shabby either---Keep it going, Buddy!!!

Bear


----------

